
Show HN: Budding new file format - GifsOfficial
https://medium.com/@gifs/gifs-com-has-created-a-budding-new-file-format-6a59b677cac8#.koimc0fhy
======
GifsOfficial
When you make a gif from a video, check out the .potato if you're so inclined.

[http://imgur.com/AB7oIsp](http://imgur.com/AB7oIsp)

~~~
fiatjaf
[http://imgur.com/AB7oIsp.potato](http://imgur.com/AB7oIsp.potato)

------
chickmcnug
holy spud

